# I am a Dad!



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hello all! Just wanted to brag that I am the dad of a healthy little girl named Hailey...7.2 lbs and 21"...born 21 December at 0130. She is our first. My wife was great through all 16 hours of labor! I am a lucky man. I have never experienced this type of emotion before!

Well, Happy Holidays! My gift came early...

tad


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Congratulations 

A special emotion indeed!!! may it last forever!

Bob


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats :beer:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Congrats!!!! there's nothing better than being a daddy!!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Congratulations Taddy!!!

TADDY THE DADDY :beer:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

did you go get a new shotgun and Barbie doll yet?

:beer: :beer: :lol: :beer:

Congrats


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Nothin like Daddys little girl, what a wonderful gift, congrats!!!! :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Congrats! You will have a blast with her. Talk about a little bundle of entertainment, the best part of your day will be when she smiles at you, or when you watch her sleep. 8) 
:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Break out the cigars!

Congrats.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

congrats man!!


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:thumb: congratulations


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Congrats on the Xmas baby, Taddy!! Can't ask for a better gift than that.

:beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

What a great gift for Christmas(not to mention the deduction for taxes). Congrats to you and the Misses and enjoy the holidays with your baby girl!!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Suuppeerior feeling!! Been there 4 times and it is terrific!!

Congrats!!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Congrats and get some sleep. You will need it for the first few months!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

There are not many things that will make a man cry but when you have your first dance with her at somebody else's wedding you will cry like a baby knowing that someday you'll be having another father daughter dance. I have a couple of them apples without the stems and nothing gets me more emotional then seeing them grow up.

Enjoy the good and the bad times my friend because some day they will be just memories.

Congrats!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes, congradulations to you and your wife on the arrival of your daughter. You are blessed.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

All,

Thanks for the warm words. Nothing in this world could have prepared me for the birth of my first child, but when she came out, I lost control! What a magnificent moment. Over the past few years, I found myself at a crossroads in my belief in God. After Hailey's birth, I can say I have made large steps in my faith...an absolutely incredible experience.

Three hours after Hailey was born, I asked Stephanie (my wife) if it was too early to buy Hailey her first gun...not yet she replied! :lol: I cannot wait to pass on my love of the outdoors to her!

Thanks again and too bad I am too stupid or I would post pictures. I haven't quite figured that out 

tad

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Good Job Mike!!! Tell Steph, Sarah and I said Congrats and of course send our love!!! Let us know when Judy is out of town and any other immediate family and we will make a drive over to see Hailey. I know what your feeling right now. It gets better with each one! If you guys need anything give us a call! Also as far as your faith goes. They say making a baby is the one miracle you can help God with.

Leo


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

If you need some material to help understand your child's growth stages, etc. visit this website: zerotothree.org

Congrats!


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Congratulations! The most amazing event of my life was watching my daughter be born. It truely is a special event and hopefully you will be able to experience it many more times!!!


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

A BIG CONGRATS Taddy !!
:jammin:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Oh ya Mike just shoot me an e-mail with some pictures and I will post them. Sent them to my AF account!! Once again congrats!


----------

